# مطلوب معلومات عن آلات انتاج الطحين



## hosamj3300 (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على معلومات مفيدة عن آلات طحن الحبوب المستخدمة في المطاحن وصوامع الحبوب الحديثة...وتكنولوجيا انتاج الطحين وتعبئته..
أرجو المساعدة باسرع وقت.
ولكم جزيل الشكر.​


----------

